# Nicht kombinierbare Unix Befehle



## julchat (11. April 2012)

Hallo Liebe Forum Mitglieder!

ich habe folgende befehle:
*cat, more, head, tail, sort, uniq, wc*...und in meiner Aufgabestellung habe ich die Frage, welche dieser Befehle nicht kombinierbar sind...kann jemand von euch mir damit irgendwie helfen?

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Kombinationen mit diesen Befehlen ausprobiert und es klappt mit allen...eingentlich

Dr. Google hilf mir nicht wirklich..

*Freue mich über jede Hilfe von euch******
*


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. April 2012)

Hi,

definiere mal bitte, was du mit "kombinierbar" meinst. Wenns um Logik geht, dann macht folgendes eigentlich nicht viel Sinn / das richtige Ergebnis:


```
uniq test.txt | sort
```

uniq entfernt nur gleiche Zeilen, wenn diese unmittelbar hintereinander kommen. Folgender Befehl würde das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern:


```
sort test.txt | uniq
```

Gruß,
BK


----------

